# Amanda Nunes



## TMA17 (Dec 31, 2018)

Was anyone surprised?  I wasn’t but I was surprised how quickly she ko’d Cyborg.


----------



## Anarax (Dec 31, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> Was anyone surprised?  I wasn’t but I was surprised how quickly she ko’d Cyborg.



Cyborg kept pushing forward until Nunes countered her hard with a few power shots, Nunes then moved in to finish her. I think Cyborg was used to facing opponents that were intimidated(understandable) and were overwhelmed by her attacks when she pressed forward. Neither of those tactics worked with Nunes.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 31, 2018)

Honestly yes. I expected Cyborg to have a better strategy than keep charging like a bull. It was incredible how Nunes kept landing hooks over and over again. Cyborg clearly didn't respect Nunes' power, and she paid for it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 31, 2018)

I thought it was cool to see how excited she was when she won.  She was like a kid on Christmas morning. When she went running around the ring I was picturing her making airplane noises.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 31, 2018)

Cyborg fought like an idiot came in reckless and got caught. She was to over confident and payed for it


----------

